# Tips of Leaves are brown and curled up



## nikimadritista (Jul 11, 2008)

I am 5 weeks into flowering and noticed the leave tips of my taller plant have dried out and turned brown.. Leaves around the buds only... I don't think it's heat issue cause my temperature is between 30-35C and has been like that from day one... Door of growroom is open all day long and enough air goes in and out... Could it be from them nutritions I gave them a week ago? Also lights are close but flouroscent and don't burn, and I've had them even closer in earlier stages...
See the Pics...
Thanx for your time!


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say it's a P.H problem where is your PH level at and what are you doing Hydro? Soil?


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 11, 2008)

its kind of a guessing game i think... ive seen this alot with the tips of the leaves.. i think it can come from dif things... just do a rundown on your whole setup... check ph.. heat.. nute strength.. distance from plants to bulbs... air flow...

do a search on "brown leaf tips"  and read read read... check all the posts aginst your setup and youll figure out whats wrong..


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 11, 2008)

PH a?? Hmmm... 
Didn't buy a PH meter yet... I use tab water, keep it in a bottle for a few days to let the chlorine  go... I'll get a meter for my next seeds... And yes I grow in soil... 
Merci


----------



## Growdude (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like the start of nute burn.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 11, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Looks like the start of nute burn.



I recently both some flowering nutes 5-10-5 and Usage instructions on label read -  1bottle cap for small pots, 1,5 for medium pots and 2 bottle caps for big pots. Repeat every 10-15 days all year around... I used 1,5 bottle cap cause my pot is 12lt (3 gallons I guess) I figured that would be medium size... 
I also had nute burns during vegitation when I used 2 bottle caps every 20 days...It might just be the wrong Nutes I've bought.. 
Is 12liters a medium sized pot???
No more nutes for this grow I guess...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah yeah i see brown issues right there,  most of time we as grower should pay attention!! the ph balance water tools, most dont have chlorine tests in it, please get the ph tests with chlorine tests,  or buy mineral water (bottle water) and use it to feed the plants, along with nutrients  its kinda stupid to use water from our sink cuz its recycle from the septic  get it chlorine is around what comes around comes around u know? chlorine mades plants brown  yeech


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 11, 2008)

Mineral Water Sold here has PH of 7.5 - It sounds bad... I watered them with it a few times and the soil got white... I think the soil I both might have been full of food as well... And reacted to the PH of 7.5... So I figured tab water is safer... 
I'll get a PH meter next time anyway...
Cheers


----------



## massproducer (Jul 11, 2008)

what type of nutes are these?

I would always suggest using 1/4 of the recommended amounts unless you are firmiliar with the product and increase the dose up to the recommended dose


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with massproducer im in flowering stage and im scared to use full strength nutes im doing 1/4 strength next week ill bump it up to half...Most important thing is to BUY A PH TESTER.....if your ph is to high problems too low problems....


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 14, 2008)

SOunds like nute burn.  Give them gradual amounts of nute.  Feed them once a week with nute water, twice at most.  If you notice the burning on the tips is getting worse, you might want to flush it.
If you do not have a ph tester Is trongly suggest you buy one b/c most probs arise from water that isnt ph regulated.  The best ph for mj is anywhere from 6 - 6.8.  This is where mos tof the nutrients can be absorbed.
Imo I would stay away from tap water.  Chlorine and other chemicals can affect your plants.  
Gl with your grow.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 14, 2008)

Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> SOunds like nute burn.  Give them gradual amounts of nute.  Feed them once a week with nute water, twice at most.  If you notice the burning on the tips is getting worse, you might want to flush it.
> If you do not have a ph tester Is trongly suggest you buy one b/c most probs arise from water that isnt ph regulated.  The best ph for mj is anywhere from 6 - 6.8.  This is where mos tof the nutrients can be absorbed.
> Imo I would stay away from tap water.  Chlorine and other chemicals can affect your plants.
> Gl with your grow.



Dude.. She isn't getting better and leaves are dying off.. Smaller once have died completely... I have stopped feeding them but I still use tab water.. I don't have that PH thing... Tell me can I flush with distilled water from the gas station? And how do I flush? I mean what exactly Is - flush her -


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

A flush is washing the soil trying to remove salt build ups, you say you have 12 lt pots, you need to wash the plant soil with 36 lt of water, just pour the water through your container so it comes out the bottom washing the salts out, yes, its going to soak the hell out of your plant, then let the soil dry out completely, flush using tap water, then resume waterings and feeds with less nutes and PH checked water


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Do as Hippy has instructed with the flush procedure.  
If you are to use tap water let it sit in a big pot for 24hrs so the chlorine and other stuff can evaporate.  SOme even say its good to boil it before doing so.
Ph tester can be found in your hydroponic store.  Order one online if need be but it is important.  DO NOT buy a ph _soil_ tester.  I use a liquid ph tester but i believe there are better ones out there.  
Gl


----------



## HMAN (Jul 14, 2008)

This may help you figure out your problems......


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 15, 2008)

reading things on this website is like taking a class :]


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 20, 2008)

He or She... The hermie's dead :hairpull: 
I couldn't help it... I flushed Just as Hippy said.. Let the soil dry completely But by the time it got dry all leaves had dried too... Not only that but the flushing got my other plant look droppy and unhealthy (i had them both in the same pot)... It seemed to me a flush stresses the plant big time... Luckily she's looking better mow and may just make it to my Rizla in a couple of weeks! I've stopped all food and am watering with distilled water... Learned a lesson or two with this grow  Looking forward to my Next attempt...
Thank you all again. You've been very helpful... 
Here are some pics of the dying hermie a couple of days before I pulled it out...


----------

